# Aruba Airport Authority Wants to Put Small-Time Car Renters Out of Business



## Conan (May 23, 2009)

> Dear  Client,
> 
> This letter is to inform you of changes made by the  Aruba Airport Authority.
> The Aruba Airport Authority  is reducing the number of car rental companies  allowed to do business from a  kiosk at the airport from 22 to 10. The companies wishing to  do business at the airport  were required to send in their bids. From the 18 companies  that sent in their bids, 10  were chosen and agreed with the new lease agreement.
> ...


Above is from an email I received from Tropic Car Rental.  Apparently the Aruba establishment is doing all they can to freeze out the little-guy agencies.  

To stay in business, Tropic is asking that you fill out their rental contract in advance and bring it along, so they're not guilty of "doing paperwork in the public parking lot" !!

As far as I'm concerned, it's another reason (besides saving $$) TUG users should continue to use Tropic and its peers for Aruba car rentals


----------



## gmarine (May 23, 2009)

I would imagine there is more to this story. It looks to me like the government is trying to prevent car companies from avoiding airport tax,fees etc.


----------



## ecwinch (May 23, 2009)

gmarine said:


> I would imagine there is more to this story. It looks to me like the government is trying to prevent car companies from avoiding airport tax,fees etc.



Thats the real reason. I do not think they are truly adverse to companies operating off the airport. But when you are effectively operating out of the public parking lot of the airport.....

And if the shuttling thing is true, that is a more recent change. In Dec the off-site companies were still offering shuttle service to their off-site facilities.


----------



## Conan (May 24, 2009)

The part of the email that I didn't quote above gives more of the story:


> Companies wishing to do business at the airport were required to send in their bids. From the 18 companies that sent in their bids, 10 were chosen and agreed with the new lease agreement.  [The winners'] lease agreement results in a considerable increase of the monthly rents, introduction of an airport tax and other secondary conditions stipulated by the airport.


----------



## rsnash (May 24, 2009)

Although I know it is theoretically squeezing out the smaller companies, this is an excellent procedure to rent a car. You have all your paperwork filled out in advance, when you get there, they show you the car, you give them their copy of the paperwork and off you go. Sounds much more comfortable than standing in line and filling out forms at the airport itself. After you have gone through the experience, please post again and let us know how it went.


----------



## IngridN (May 24, 2009)

We just got back from 2 weeks in Aruba.  We always rent a car for the convenience.  Looking on line, those off-site offered shuttle service as well as a lower price than those on-site.

Ingrid


----------



## ecwinch (May 24, 2009)

rklein001 said:


> The part of the email that I didn't quote above gives more of the story:



I do not think this is a new change. When I visited in Dec it was already that way. We rented from Royal, which is off-site. Their not trying to "squeeze" out the little guy. The authority is just trying to increase revenues just like most governments today.


----------



## gldnpear (May 25, 2009)

*Air port Car rental*

When we were there last February we had to take a taxi to the car rental place  - of course that added to the cost.  Are you saying that Tropic is still picking you up at the airport in the parking lot?  We rented from another agency and they told us if they get caught they will get hit with a hefty fine!


----------



## hajjah (Jul 3, 2010)

We got the email from Tropic today about the new procedures.  Our rental is next Saturday for two weeks.  I was going to cancel the reservation and book with Alamo, whose rates are now lower via Costco.  The one problem was that the additional driver is not included for free in Aruba.  We would pay about $70.00 to rent with Alamo and have a second driver.  We've decided to keep the rental with Tropic so that there are two drivers included in the price.  I thought we had a bargain, not this time.


----------



## sun&fun (Jul 3, 2010)

As a previous poster mentioned, Tropic's procedure with the paperwork completed in advance was actually faster and more convenient for us. Hans met us immediately outside the arrivals terminal and we were in our rental car and headed out of the airport in a matter of minutes.  The return procedure was just as easy.  I think you will be very satisfied with Tropic.


----------



## silverfox82 (Jul 4, 2010)

Just got back last week, rented from Hans @tropic. This is the 2nd year we have cabbed it to the hotel and chilled for a couple of days before renting a car. Hans has met us in the hotel lobby, filled out the minimal paperwork and we are on our way, drop off at the airport on the way home. Works real well for us however we do 2 weeks so a couple of days without a car is not a problem.


----------



## jadejar (Jul 4, 2010)

We rented from Tropic again in March.  As a previous poster said, it is extremely fast to hand them the paperwork, they hand you the keys, and off you go.  We have rented from Tropic enough times to completely trust their service.


----------



## shar (Jul 4, 2010)

We received this same email last summer when we rented from Tropic. We filled out the paperwork  ahead of time and received the car with no problems. It was fast and efficient.  There actually do appear to be less agencies renting cars at the airport from past years. So it seems that the airport is trying to limit the agencies and thus collect more money which will then be passed on to you and me.  We were always being asked to rent as we walked out the door and that did not happen last year.  I understand that Tropic runs out of cars many times so you need to book in advance.

We have now rented from Tropic for several years and I would highly recommend them to anyone. We just received the same email and have no problem  with doing it again this year as it worked like  excellent clockwork last year. 

Shar


----------

